# Company of Heroes 1 patch



## pixel85 (3. August 2013)

Hallo,
wie komme ich an den Company of heroes 1 patch 2.7 und was macht der überhaupt?
Kann ich dann noch über lan mit leuten die den alten patch 2.6 haben zocken?


----------



## FrozenPie (3. August 2013)

1. ich hab keine ahnung wo den her bekommst und mir ist auch nicht bekannt dass es den gibt.

2. Generell ist es unmöglich, dass leute mit unterschiedlichen Spielversionen zusammen spielen können


----------



## pixel85 (4. August 2013)

1. Den Patch gibt es auf jeden Fall. Man kann nämlich nicht mehr online spielen mit der 2.6 version, da es die server nicht mehr gibt. Die sind auf die von Steam umgezogen. der patch 2.7 ist dazu da seinen relic acount auf seinen steam acount zu ändern.

2. Es ist möglich mit verschiedenen Versionen mit anderen zu spielen. Auf jeden fall lan. Das hab ich ausprobiert. 
Aber wie ist es wenn einer den patch 2.7 installiert und damit auf steam umzieht und der andere nicht?


----------



## Seeefe (4. August 2013)

pixel85 schrieb:


> 1. Den Patch gibt es auf jeden Fall. Man kann nämlich nicht mehr online spielen mit der 2.6 version, da es die server nicht mehr gibt. Die sind auf die von Steam umgezogen. der patch 2.7 ist dazu da seinen relic acount auf seinen steam acount zu ändern.
> 
> 2. Es ist möglich mit verschiedenen Versionen mit anderen zu spielen. Auf jeden fall lan. Das hab ich ausprobiert.
> Aber wie ist es wenn einer den patch 2.7 installiert und damit auf steam umzieht und der andere nicht?



da gibts keinen lan modus mehr mein ich


----------



## Lui (8. August 2013)

Das Spiel läuft doch nur noch über steam. Am besten da die Patches einfach runterladen


----------

